# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Northern Ohio

## JaneDoe

I wasn't sure where to put this at.....


Is anyone here from Northern Ohio? Like, Northeast or Northwest Ohio. Cleveland, Lorain, Elyria, Amherst, etc.?

I  am from the area and have been trying to make progress. I've gotten  much better over the last year due to a medication I was put on but now,  I am so incredibly lonely because I've been isolated for so many years.

I  would like to meet people near me in real life. I have no car so we  will have to meet someplace I can get to by foot, bus, etc.

I hope there are some people near me and who are willing to do this. I'm so incredibly lonely and want to make friends irl.

----------


## Oli

Hey I'm from the Toledo area, idk where you're from so you might be too far for foot. I also don't drive...

----------


## JaneDoe

> Hey I'm from the Toledo area, idk where you're from so you might be too far for foot. I also don't drive...



Yeah, you're 90 miles away haha! A bit too far to walk!

----------


## Oli

lol oops, well we can still be online friends even tho that's not exactly what you want.

----------


## JaneDoe

> lol oops, well we can still be online friends even tho that's not exactly what you want.



Online friends are good, too. It doesn't help with the loneliness though and it has been excruciating  ::(:

----------


## eZShapeShifteR

I'm from Youngstown, Ohio

----------

